
Amazon is raising the price of Prime to $119 - onewhonknocks
http://money.cnn.com/2018/04/26/technology/business/amazon-prime-cost-increase/index.html
======
wincy
Well, I guess I won’t be renewing after this year.

Walmart just recently started doing online ordering with next day pickup, and
my wife loves it. We never shopped at Walmart before, but it’s so convenient
now that we don’t have to go into the store that they’ve lured us back.

I find there’s fewer and fewer things I need from amazon, and video seems to
have more and more upsell movies mixed in with the actual content you’re
getting with the price of admission. Not to mention that I can’t filter “I
want real books only” now that I bought a Kindle.

Once you’re not using Amazon anymore, it’s amazing how you can get great deals
from whatever the number 2 website is that sells whatever you’re looking for.
For example I was looking at buying some Pemmican bars today, they have “free”
shipping on Amazon but are ~$2.60 apiece. The second site on Google has them
for ~$2.00 apiece with free shipping on orders over $30. Starting to feel like
less and less of a good deal.

~~~
tdb7893
The increased expense along with the increase of counterfeights and some
competitors gaining some steam made quitting a no-brainer for me this year.

~~~
craftyguy
Same here. Canceled my Prime membership after about 5 years as a member for
those exact same reasons. Amazon is rapidly becoming the internet equivalent
of a slumlord.

------
Symbiote
How much actual stuff (as opposed to downloads) does the average person buy
from Amazon, or other online retailers?

I wonder if I'm unusual in making perhaps one online physical purchase per
month (not just from Amazon), but then, I don't think I've known anyone with a
Prime subscription. Saving a day or two in delivery time also seems of very
marginal value.

~~~
heisnotanalien
My office has a mail shelf that overflows with Amazon packages every day
(medium-size tech company). Similarly, my local news agent is now mostly an
Amazon depo with a HUGE stack of Amazon parcels behind the counter awaiting
collection.

I myself spent over £6000 on Amazon last year. I also use AWS at
work...basically Amazon is my life.

~~~
Symbiote
I last purchased from Amazon in summer 2016, I think after reading about how
they treated their warehouse staff, but I still use other online retailers.

I made 7 online purchases in the last 12 months. eBay got about €60, the other
€rather_a_lot went to local electronics and furniture stores.

Otherwise, unless the price is unreasonable, I buy from local shops. I don't
like the overwhelming choice online, and find it faster to compare things like
books in a shop.

------
mc32
Lure them with low prices and raise it when you've got the market cornered.

But in all seriousness, my wish is they have a two tiered system: One for
shipping only (with a lower PP) and One with all the other stuff I don't use
--I don't watch programmed shows/movies, and I don't want to subsidize that.

~~~
mrep
Not going to happen. Product bundling is a much more profitable pricing
strategy:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Product_bundling](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Product_bundling)

~~~
mc32
Sure, but at some point they will begin to shed subscribers.

------
throwaway84742
Just checked how much I’ve spent on Amazon last year. It was about $4500. Cost
of Prime is 2.7% of that. Most purchases were more than $35 anyway. Maybe I’ll
pass on it for the next year. $10/mo is a significant psychological barrier
for me.

~~~
socketnaut
If you spend that much on Amazon you should look into their 5% back credit
card. There is an inherent "annual fee" in that it requires a prime
membership, but you spent enough that it would more than pay for itself.

~~~
throwaway84742
Take a look at customer reviews for that card. I did, and I noped right outta
there.

------
senthilnayagam
Amazon has over 100 million prime users, thats 10 billion in revenues, but US
shipping cost is around 16 billion, and with Trump pushing for rate hike on US
postal service the cost will go up. So raising prime rates is a good move.

------
instaheat
Prior to this, it was increased from $79 I believe.

------
timbo1642
Good, let the dumb suckers pay. It makes sense for a small amount of people.

The same broke dumb people crying about not having money and being poor are
often that ones that have it.

